# Que majore la proximité du danger



## Voce

Salve a tutti. 

Ho un altro dubbio concernente un articolo sulle motivazioni per cui alcune persone affrontano deliberatamente i rischo degli sport estremi.
In realtà mi chiedo se non manchi qualcosa nella frase originale, che riporto nel contesto:

"Ces activités procurent un sentiment de jubilation *que majore la proximité du danger*. Le _stress seeking_ renvoie à une quête d’émotions fortes (le langage des pratiquants évoque la « recherche d’adrénaline »)".

Non ritenendo possibile che ad aumentare sia la "prossimità del pericolo" (ma potrei sbagliarmi), ho tradotto come segue:

"Queste attività procurano una sensazione di giubilo *che aumenta in prossimità del pericolo*. Lo _stress seeking _rimanda a una ricerca di emozioni forti (il linguaggio dei praticanti evoca la “ricerca di adrenalina”)".

La mia traduzione parte dal presupposto che ci sia qualcosa che non va nella frase originale, ma non vorrei sbagliarmi e per questo vi sottopongo il mio dubbio e ringrazio in anticipo per ogni suggerimento al riguardo.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve,
sono francese e non vedo niente di bizzarro nella frase originale. La traduzione mi sembra fedele.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Prego.


----------



## Necsus

Voce said:


> "Ces activités procurent un sentiment de jubilation que majore *la* proximité du danger"


Ciao, Voce e LCdA. Scusate, ma "*in* prossimità di" non dovrebbe essere "*à* proximité de"?


----------



## albyz

Voce said:


> Non ritenendo possibile che ad aumentare sia la "prossimità del pericolo" (ma potrei sbagliarmi), ho tradotto come segue:



Hai ragione a non farti ingannare da "que majore" (la proximité du danger = soggetto), e la tua traduzione è quindi corretta.
Altra possibilità: ...accentuata/intensificata dalla vicinanza del pericolo


----------



## Necsus

Non potrebbe voler dire qualcosa del tipo "...che rende più vicino/fa avvertire maggiormente/accentua il pericolo"?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Necsus.
La traduzzione di Voce rende bene il senso della frase originale.
"un sentiment de jubilation *que majore la proximité du danger"* vuole dire* : "la proximité du danger majore le sentiment de jubilation"*procuré par ces activités.
Altra possibilità (più fedele ma che io trovo meno elegante): "Queste attività procurano una sensazione di giubilo *che la prossimità del pericolo aumenta" *


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, LCdA. È una costruzione curiosa, ma se suona naturale a te che sei madrelingua non ho difficoltà a credere che la tua interpretazione sia quella giusta.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve Necsus, confermo che la costruzione è molto classica e suona naturale.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, LCDA.


----------



## Voce

Leggo solo ora gli altri vostri interventi. 
Grazie Necsus, Albyz e LCdA!


----------

